# Dog show brag



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well we have two female German Shepherds that we show plus a male who thinks he is a house dog. Our oldest was never intended to be a full-on show dog, but she does alright when she's actually working properly.

Our other was purchased predominately as a show dog, though she didn't do too well in her first couple of shows. However, she has grown into herself and today at the Nationals came 5th in the Minor Puppy class, which had around 20 odd females in it. 

Our older girl still has to go into the tougher Open class tomorrow, but as long as she is in the top half we are happy. 

Even though I associate the joy of showing with watching paint dry, I am still proud of our girl. She has come a long way training wise in where she was as a baby puppy. 

Here's what she looked like before her ears straightened up









And here's a nicer headshot of what she looks like now









Her grandsire is the sire of our older female so they are sort of cousins or something haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

they are so adorable! I think her ears are adorable too!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha yeah her ears were huge but she is growing into them a bit more now. She is the worst puppy I have ever had chewing wise though. Our back door, outside weatherboards and skirting boards look like they have been under beaver attack. 

Then she and our other female dig big holes everywhere so you fall in them wandering around the yard at night.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I nearly died when I saw this.
GSDs are my absolute favorite dogs, and I was supposed to get a GSD puppy this year, but I just made a commitment to a super-fancy-smarty-pants high school that will eat up all my time, and I won't have enough time to train, play with, exercise, and take care of a puppy. HOWEVER, I can get another goldfish, a cage full of finches, a budgie, and a pigeon if I want to...they don't take too much time but it's not the same as another dog.....yours are GORGEOUS.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah shepherds are great though I wish they would move away from that over-angulated look in the back end that seems to be popular. Here it is not so bad but some of the American show dogs I have seen (and these are champions) are walking on their hocks. 

It's weird how you can pick out people who have had shepherds before on your walks. They will actually come up and pat your dog whereas most people tend to avoid us. It is sad since our dog Ares loves getting cuddles.

My mum once got asked if our 5-6 month old puppy bites when she took her to a pet expo. I mean honestly. Yes, we just like to come to these public events so our puppy can bite you.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

People are wierd. I've never had a GSD (or any dog) but they are my absolute favourite breed and I will own one one day.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

My mum once got asked if our 5-6 month old puppy bites when she took her to a pet expo. I mean honestly. Yes said:


> You'd be surprised at how stupid some people can be. Someone brought a dog they knew was vicious(it was trained to attack on sight and was normally kept in a yard with an electric fence) to one of my brothers football games. Sadly the dog was beaten to death that night in defence of a kid. It's always smart to ask before petting any dog.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had one but he died of cancer about 2004ish. According to the vet he had webbed feet and said he was part...doberman?

He was only a few months old here:


















He wasn't the sharpest tool in he shed if ya get my drift



> It's always smart to ask before petting any dog.


 GAH - I have this issue alot. They see him and think "oooh, cute little white fluffball". Well, this cute little fluffball does not like strangers to touch him. He does not like children. And Puppies. And pitbulls. And whoever is the largest dog in the dog park....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow you have show dogs? i have a little mutt XP but i love him, he just is nosey and slobbery hehe


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's not that hard to have a show dog. You just buy a purebred and away you go. But to have a _good_ show dog you need to know what breeders are producing the winners, have a good handler to work with your dog in the ring (very hard to find someone to handle in the open classes) and know what bloodlines are doing what currently. It's basically a beauty pageant so while one judge might prefer a more refined, typier bitch, another might go for the heavier ones with the 'wow' coat and colour.

I'd prefer for it to be an all-round competition including obedience or agility, but I usually end up getting stoned by all the other showers when I bring up that showing by itself is a bit boring and pointless really. 

http://www.orrinshir.com/viewphoto.asp?page=2878&photo=3

This is a picture of our older girl's sire. He is a Australian champion and a beautiful dog. He is so gentle with his owner's three young girls and he meets some of his puppies at club and is very good with them too. Eos and Nike (our two girls) go on walks with him as my mum and his owner are good friends.

At a show though he is completely different. It's all business and no other dogs better get in his way or give him any cheek haha.

http://www.bodecka.com/pedXl.html

Also found a picture of Nike's mum Squizzy and her half-sister Taylor.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i think my dog is good enough  show dog or not. i have no idea what he is, first we thought he was a Rottweiler x German Shepard mix. but his coat was way too thick for one, and he had too much extra skin on his face. he even has a mane o.o so me and my dad where looking at youtube, RANDOMLY looking at turtles (i really don't know why) then we saw a "Tibetan Mastiff" looks like him (the short haired ones)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww congrats!

BEAUTIFUL dogs! I love german shepherds.. I've never had one though... My dad had a white GSD as a kid, but I've had pit bulls most of my life ;-)

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i never owned a pitbull, but huskies are awesome looking dogs to XP i know a guy that has a german Shepard, she is shy and nice


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i never owned a pitbull, but huskies are awesome looking dogs to XP i know a guy that has a german Shepard, she is shy and nice


Hehe my neighbor has a GSD mix.. She is super sweet and hyper! 
Oh and I used to have a miniature jack russel that'd play with my two pitties... Cute picture with a HUGE weight difference xD But the jack russel was a pit bull at heart... He pulled me on a skateboard when I was in 4th grade.


----------

